# cucina/produzione a chilometri zero/Km 0



## SunflowerinJail

Hello everybody,
i need to know how to translate this statement "cucina a chilometro zero"

Thank to anyone would help!
Emanuela


----------



## london calling

Welcome!

Ma ci devi dare una frase intera, un contesto e un minimo di spiegazione....forse per te è chiaro cosa significhi, ma noi poveri stranieri fatichiamo a capirlo . E un tuo tentativo di traduzione è gradito.


----------



## SunflowerinJail

ok scusate!

Sto parlando di un ristorante che propone piatti tipici con cucina a chilometro zero.

La frase è: 
"Unitamente ai piatti base, offriamo almeno due "menù del giorno" preparati con prodotti genuini locali (cucina a km 0)"

Io direi:
"Besides our specialities we offer two different "menu of the day", prepared with natural local products and a 0 km process"


----------



## london calling

D'accordo, ma cosa significa "cucina a km zero"? Che le patate (lasciami dire) arrivano direttamente dall'orto del ristorante? Dalla terra alla tavola?

_A 0 km process_ means nothing in English, I'm afraid. We don't even have the expression referring to cars!

You may have to say something like this:

_"Besides our specialities we offer two different "menus of the day", prepared with natural local products which come straight from the kitchen garden/grown in our kitchen garden."_

Aspetta qualche altro parere, però.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non dall'orto del ristorante, semplicemente dai _surroundings_. Come si dica in inglese però non lo so, glielo devi dire tu, LC.


----------



## Blackman

london calling said:


> D'accordo, ma cosa significa "cucina a km zero"? Che le patate (lasciami dire) arrivano direttamente dall'orto del ristorante? Dalla terra alla tavola?
> 
> _A 0 km process_ means nothing in English, I'm afraid. We don't even have the expression referring to cars!
> 
> You may have to say something like this:
> 
> _"Besides our specialities we offer two different "menus of the day", prepared with natural local products which come straight from the kitchen garden/grown in our kitchen garden."_
> 
> Aspetta qualche altro parere, però.


 
_A km 0_ significa che hanno fatto poca strada dall'orto alla padella. Dubito fortemente che esista in inglese, è la classica espressione inventata da noi.


----------



## SunflowerinJail

*E*satto, come dice muenchnerfax, si tratta di prodotti provenienti dalle immediate vicinanze, grazie a tutti


----------



## Alec71

Ma andando anche su Wikipedia inglese, il Kilometro zero viene presentto come il piloncino stradale che segnala la totale prossimità  con un centro cittadino.

Ma non ha usi linguistici come invece da noi che abbiamo cercato di sottolineare il concetto di locale in modo più ... "logistico".


----------



## london calling

MünchnerFax said:


> Non dall'orto del ristorante, semplicemente dai _surroundings_. Come si dica in inglese però non lo so, glielo devi dire tu, LC.


E allora basta la prima parte della traduzione di sunflower:

_Besides our specialities we offer two different "menus of the day", prepared with natural local products _

_Local_ inteso come ingredienti provenienti dalla zona_ (local surroundings)._

Alec, il km zero che dici tu è un'altra cosa. Qui il riferimento è alle auto vendute a km 0. In inglese sarebbe una macchina "with low mileage on the clock, new, but used for loan/demonstration purposes" : ovviamente, vengono vendute ad un prezzo scontato, esattamente come le auto a km 0 in Italia. 

NB: _new_ in questo caso vuole dire _not titled_, ossia "non intestata".


----------



## Alec71

No veramente! Qui il link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilometre_Zero

Se non c'é distanza da percorrere risparmi anche sulla logistica quindi un ecoprodotto...


----------



## london calling

Alec71 said:


> No veramente! Qui il link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilometre_Zero
> 
> Se non c'é distanza da percorrere risparmi anche sulla logistica quindi un ecoprodotto...


Non dicevo che _kilometre 0_ non significa quello che dici Wiki: è così, confermo. Però _Kilometre 0_ indica soltanto il punto in cui inizia la strada. Non significa che non c'è distanza da percorrere: significa "la strada comincia qui, cominciamo a contare il km a partire da questo punto". Non so se mi spiego!


----------



## elfa

It's 
_
food [produced] with zero food miles_

See here


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> It's
> 
> _food [produced] with zero food miles_
> 
> See here


Brilliant!


----------



## Alec71

Dipende se vai o se arrivi... E tutto un gioco di ... prospettive e direzioni 

Guarda che credo proprio che con Km 0 s'intenda in Italiano che non devi percorrere distanze (logistiche) per averlo perché è prodotto in loco. In Italiano ha preso questo significato, ma come avevo detto nel mio primo post del thread in Inglese no di certo... o non ancora... chissà!


----------



## Alec71

london calling said:


> Brilliant!


 
WOW ... ecco la prova che aspettavamo!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Allora Km va inteso come un plurale: kilometri. Infatti l'espressione colla quale il venditore si riferisce a un'auto che non ha mai percorso un metro di strada, è "a kilometri zero". Però resta la perplessità sull'attribuzione di questa caratteristica a una cucina... Che vogliano dire che la cucina in cui preparano i loro piatti è praticamente come nuova? Mah.


----------



## MünchnerFax

La cucina nel senso degli ingredienti dei cibi, non nel senso degli elettrodomestici.


----------



## Blackman

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Allora Km va inteso come un plurale: kilometri. Infatti l'espressione colla quale il venditore si riferisce a un'auto che non ha mai percorso un metro di strada, è "a kilometri zero". Però resta la perplessità sull'attribuzione di questa caratteristica a una cucina... Che vogliano dire che la cucina in cui preparano i loro piatti è praticamente come nuova? Mah.


 
Ma è una battuta?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

No, perché?


----------



## Blackman

MünchnerFax said:


> La cucina nel senso degli ingredienti dei cibi, non nel senso degli elettrodomestici.



Per questo, Giorgio.


----------



## El tano trucho

elfa said:


> It's
> _
> food [produced] with zero food miles_
> 
> See here


Great suggestion! (as always)

Personally (and this may apply to British English only), I would turn the words around and write "zero-mile food".
The structure of the phrase resembles that of "zero-carbon (building)", which is a well known standard expression, especially by the environmentally concerned ones.
In my humble (and foreign  ) opinion, "food miles" sounds like "air miles" and is a slightly less intuitive concept.
Any suggestion is more than welcome.

Regards,
ETT


----------



## Amaltamnena

Hi!
Does anybody know how to translate “chilometro zero” in the context below:

Inoltre, _la filosofia della produzione a “chilometro zero”, adottata _dall’azienda, assicura la qualità di materie prime e prodotti finali, ne certifica la provenienza e annulla la possibilità di contaminazione degli ingredienti durante le varie fasi di lavorazione e trasferimento 

Furthermore , the " zero kilometer" production philosophy applied by the company guarantees the quality of the raw materials .... 

Thank in advance,

Amaltamnena


----------



## Teerex51

Please look it up in the WR dictionary.


----------



## Amaltamnena

Teerex51 said:


> Please look it up in the WR dictionary.


Sorry, I missed it! But still I'm in doubt regarding my context ...It's the raw material...not the food. 
_Local production _could do but I was wondering if there is a another way of saying it.
Amaltam

My final translation: 
Furthermore, the " local product only” philosophy applied by the company guarantees the quality of the raw material and that of the final product, because it certifies its origin and cancels any chance of ingredient contamination throughout the various production and transportation procedures. 
Amaltamnena


----------



## elfa

I would use _"zero kilometer" production_ here. 

_Furthermore, the company's "zero kilometer" production philsophy guarantees the quality of both the raw material and final product since their origin is assured and the possibility of ingredient contamination through the various phases of production and transportation is eradicated. _

I am more familiar with "zero mile" than "zero kilometer" but looking it up on Google, I see that it is a well-used phrase. I suppose it depends who your target readership is as to which you would choose. 

@ El tano trucho, sorry but I have never heard of "zero-mile food". "Food miles" may sound like a foreign concept, but it is now widely used.


----------



## Amaltamnena

Teerex51 said:


> Please look it up in the WR dictionary.


 Hello Elfa... your help is always appreciated!
I also thought that it was an expression that could be used but if you look up the threat above it seems that the came to the conclusion that it can't be use. I'm confused!
Amaltamanena


----------



## elfa

Amaltamnena said:


> Hello Elfa... your help is always appreciated!
> I also thought that it was an expression that could be used but if you look up the threat above it seems that the came to the conclusion that it can't be use. I'm confused!
> Amaltamanena


 
Sorry, now I'm confused! Where does it say that "zero kilometer/zero mile philosophy" can't be used?


----------



## Amaltamnena

london calling said:


> D'accordo, ma cosa significa "cucina a km zero"? Che le patate (lasciami dire) arrivano direttamente dall'orto del ristorante? Dalla terra alla tavola?
> 
> _A 0 km process_ means nothing in English, I'm afraid. We don't even have the expression referring to cars!
> 
> You may have to say something like this:
> 
> _"Besides our specialities we offer two different "menus of the day", prepared with natural local products which come straight from the kitchen garden/grown in our kitchen garden."_
> 
> Aspetta qualche altro parere, però.



I'm not sure how to link it ..hope this works!
There's a thread about "kilometro zero " with a long discussion about the topic!


----------



## elfa

Amaltamnena said:


> I'm not sure how to link it ..hope this works!
> There's a thread about "kilometro zero " with a long discussion about the topic!



As london calling points out, "zero kilometer/mile" can also refer to mileage on a loan vehicle, but here it would be clear that that your phrase is taking its point of reference from "zero food miles" - food which is produced locally - but which has also come to signify production *as a whole* done on a local basis, without food being the specific reference point.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Amaltamnena

Not sure I'm following!
Because in my case we are talking about a specific food product/raw material (the wheat)
used. It is correct to use "zero kilometer/mile). Is that it???

I used "local product only"  or better "locally produced products only" because in a previous part it was already used! But I like your suggestion better!
Amaltamnena


----------



## elfa

Amaltamnena said:


> Not sure I'm following!
> Because in my case we are talking about a specific food product/raw material (the wheat)
> used. It is correct to use "zero kilometer/mile). Is that it???
> 
> I used "local product only"  or better "locally produced products only" because in a previous part it was already used! But I like your suggestion better!
> Amaltamnena



 Yes, it is correct, in my opinion. As well as being widely understood, it would also be more faithful to the original than "local product", or anything else along those lines.


----------



## Amaltamnena

Thanks for your patience Elfa!


----------



## elfa

Amaltamnena said:


> Thanks for your patience Elfa!



You're welcome


----------



## Lorena1970

Ho appena trovato la dizione "*km Zero*" in un sito il cui testo è scritto da americani madrelingua (lo so per certo):

_A secret worth sharing. Excellence *at km Zero*. For us it means drawing  from our own exceptional produce right outside our kitchen door and  delivering the highest quality dining experience in a stunning rural  setting. XXX is a place to relax, to feel the pulse of nature, to  sense the echoes of history and to enjoy the bounty and splendor she  offers._ ( Non posto il link ma è sufficiente una stringa di testo per trovarlo  )


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lore.

Ho letto l'annuncio pubblicitario e ne ho ammirato l'eleganza, la classe e ... l'inglese (_rara avis_, se pensiamo che i test di ingresso ai corsi abilitanti per professori delle scuole italiane erano pieni di errori d'ortografia, domande a scelta multipla mancanti di due risposte su quattro, _item_ con due risposte giuste, non una, su quattro, ecc.)   

Non riesco però a liberarmi d'una certa sensazione di disagio di fronte alla struttura "_at km Zero_" , che mi sembra così un-English. Se si è dimostrato che l'espressione indica la vicinanza al luogo di produzione, perché non abbiamo "at zero kilometres"? Dopo tutto, anche quel sindaco newyorkese parlava di "zero tolerance" (mica di "tolerance zero").

Elfa, dove sei?

GS


----------



## longplay

Mi sembra una trasformazione dello "slow food": da lento è passato a "da fermo".


----------



## elfa

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non riesco però a liberarmi d'una certa sensazione di disagio di fronte alla struttura "_at km Zero_" , che mi sembra così un-English. Se si è dimostrato che l'espressione indica la vicinanza al luogo di produzione, perché non abbiamo "at zero kilometres"? Dopo tutto, anche quel sindaco newyorkese parlava di "zero tolerance" (mica di "tolerance zero").
> 
> Elfa, dove sei?



Rieccomi  Certamente "at zero kilometres" sarebbe più usuale. In questo caso però l'espressione sembra usata quasi come un punto militare da cui altre distanze vengono misurate. Pensa a "Ground zero", per esempio, (con tutto ciò che ne viene implicato) e se leggi anche qui sulla wiki, "Km Zero" _is a particular location (often in the nation's capital city), from which distances are traditionally measured_. Sembra che l'autore voglia apportare un senso di precisazione (auto)cosciente.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Elfa. 

Quello che ci dici è interessante. Si tratterebbe dunque di quello che i francesi chiamano repère e sulla base del quale tutto il resto è reperé(e).

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## longplay

Francamente l' espressione non mi piace : evoca (a parte certi tipi di automobili) altri "zero" di una decina d'anni fa.


----------



## elfa

longplay said:


> Francamente l' espressione non mi piace : evoca (a parte certi tipi di automobili) altri "zero" di una decina d'anni fa.



Non capisco, LP. In che senso "di una decina d'anni fa"? Poi non è che a noi un'espressione deve piacere o non piacere... fatto sta che la frase va in giro.


----------



## longplay

Certe volte i circuiti della memoria fanno strani scherzi. Non ho obiezioni all'uso: neanche ci penso, ma automaticamente vado a "ground zero". Mi spiace.


----------



## elfa

longplay said:


> ma automaticamente vado a "ground zero". Mi spiace.



Capito.


----------



## alfabeta

I'd just like to add the option of "*locally-sourced*" for those still looking for solutions to "km 0".


----------



## cybernell

Hello again. 

*I am *working on a food text and *I* need the translation of "cibo a chilometro zero".
This in Italian means that the food is cultivated very close to the place you cook it.
Could "zero food miles" work for that?
Is there any specific *E*nglish idiom?

Thanks again.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Credo che la dicitura corretta sia "zero-mile food".


----------



## Teerex51

You might find your answer here: cucina a chilometro zero


----------



## cybernell

Sorry, of course I searched before writing, but I didn't find it.
Maybe only because is the thread not spelled well (chilometri and not chilometro)?
Could someone change it to let other people find it?
Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## underhouse

I remember coming across the term "locavore" in an article referring to a famed chef who uses only local products.
Do "locavore cuisine" and "locavore food" make sense to native speakers?


----------



## MR1492

underhouse,

It is a word!  It was Word of the Year in 2007 from the Oxford American Dictionary!  However, in my humble opinion, if it were used in a newspaper or television report prepared for the general public, they would have to define the term.  I really don't think it's a common term.  It undoubtedly has followers in the eco-communities but the general public probably is not familiar with it.

Phil


----------



## tsoapm

I’ve just come across ‘farm-to-table’ and ‘farm-to-fork’. They seem pretty workable to me.


----------



## elfa

tsoapm said:


> I’ve just come across ‘farm-to-table’ and ‘farm-to-fork’. They seem pretty workable to me.



Hi tsoapm 

These expressions are quite common here in the UK. However, it would only work in the scenario where the food is actually coming from a farm. It wouldn't work, for example, in the case of a chef sourcing plants, herbs etc in the local environment.


----------



## MR1492

tsoapm said:


> I’ve just come across ‘farm-to-table’ and ‘farm-to-fork’. They seem pretty workable to me.





elfa said:


> Hi tsoapm
> 
> These expressions are quite common here in the UK. However, it would only work in the scenario where the food is actually coming from a farm. It wouldn't work, for example, in the case of a chef sourcing plants, herbs etc in the local environment.



I'm not sure they totally don't work.  You are correct, elfa, that it would not be literally accurate in all cases.  However, it would evoke the spirit and intent of the restaurateur who did local sourcing.  So, I think tsopm's suggestion is workable.

Just a thought.

Phil


----------



## elfa

MR1492 said:


> However, it would evoke the spirit and intent of the restaurateur who did local sourcing.  So, I think tsopm's suggestion is workable.



I'm not sure about that, Phil. In BE "farm-to-table" and "farm-to-fork" means just that - that the food comes directly from a farm.


----------



## MR1492

elfa said:


> I'm not sure about that, Phil. In BE "farm-to-table" and "farm-to-fork" means just that - that the food comes directly from a farm.



Ahhh, I see.  We have a bit looser of a definition but I do see your point.  Perhaps, in this case, accuracy would be better served with a stricter definition (and it should also be served with a nice glass of prosecco.)

Phil


----------



## tsoapm

elfa said:


> In BE "farm-to-table" and "farm-to-fork" means just that - that the food comes directly from a farm.


They are permitted to pass through a kitchen for a quick rinse first, I assume?


----------



## london calling

tsoapm said:


> I’ve just come across ‘farm-to-table’ and ‘farm-to-fork’. They seem pretty workable to me.


I heard _farm-to-table_ recently as well. I like it.


----------



## BGworld

I just came across the same conundrum and figured I'd add my two cents:

Original sentence:
Oggigiorno innovazione vuole anche dire valorizzare alcune caratteristiche produttive (si pensi al *km zero* o i prodotti bio).

My translation:
Nowadays innovation also means giving extra value to certain manufacturing processes (think about the *local-ingredients-only philosophy*, or organic products).


----------

